# VERY disappointed in Tug-a-Jug toy



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sigh.

Thought this would be a great brain teaser for Roxy, so when it arrived in the mail last night we busted it out right away.

Within 10 minutes she had nearly chewed through the rubber 'rope' that the dog is supposed to pull on to get the treats out of the jug. WTH?  This thing has the manufacturer's highest 'chew strength' rating! 

Our friends just spent $2000 to remove an obstruction in their dog caused by a (different) toy, so there's no way we're letting her chomp on this thing and possibly swallow a piece of it.

I'm going to try to return it to the manufacturer in exchange for something else- has anyone had good luck with other Busy Buddy toys (squirrel dude, football, etc) ? Not that confident that their other toys will be any better since they all have the same chew strength rating.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a real tough chewer here, too. They only thing that has lasted more than 10 minutes here was a tire made by Jeep. He still shredded it, but it took a couple months.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Take picture, send them to the manufacturer voicing your disappointment in a cordial way, and see what happens.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had good luck with the Squirrel Dude toy. My dog destroyed the red kong in less than a week and I decided to buy the squirrel instead of the black kong. It's been around for 7 months now without a problem. We love our Squirrel Dude around here!


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

We have two Tug-a-Jugs, the medium and the large, and my dogs LOVE them. They're brutal chewers, and so far, a year and a bit later, the rubber end is a bit nibbled, but that's it.


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

babysweet, do your tug-a-jugs have a purple and white rope? I noticed that they seemed to have changed the design a bit and the older models look like they had an actual rope in the jug, not a fake rubber rope. Hmmm...

I will send a pic with my email to the company and perhaps try a squirrel in exchange if they are willing to do that.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, they do have actual ropes.


----------



## naturegeek (Feb 13, 2008)

Aha...hypothesis confirmed. 
This is what I thought i had ordered:
http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/tug-a-jug-treat-puzzle-toy.html

this is what i got-see how the 'rope' is a molded piece of rubber now?
http://www.busybuddytoys.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/toys/busybuddy/tugajugtoys/description


Thanks for giving me some more 'evidence' for my note to the company. guess i should tell pet expertise while i'm at it.

I will now stop obsessing over a dog toy.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby had the squirrel dude shredded the day we got it.

Our tug-a-jug has the fake rope, but libby doesn't chew it. In fact, she doesn't use the toy much because she gets too frustrated!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have the older kind with the real rope and one of my dogs learned how to push the bottle around to get the treats out but my puppy just chews on the rope. the new rubber rope desine looks really stupid to say the least.


----------



## helpingudders (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: VERY disappointed in Tug-a-Jug toy - new insights*

Hi, Everybody. I just signed up for the forum and was looking through the posts about toys. I sell the Tug-a-Jug, along with tons of other toys, and have some insites for you about this one. 

The manufacturer really screwed up when they went to the "new Rubber Rope" and they know it. They are changing back to the old style rope with this next round of manufacturing.

In the meantime- they suggesting taking the rubber rope out and putting in a golf ball. That will make it challenging and SAFE. 

I've got a new toy on my website that I'm really loving. It's the Bob-a-Lot. You can check it out at www.helpingudders.com plus 10-50% of everything you buy here goes to rescue.

Mikel at Helping Udders!


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

I called the company to tell them that I really wanted a tug-a-jug but that I would not buy one because the new "rope" was not very sturdy enough--my dog would chew through it in no time.

The person I talked to told me that if I bought a tug-a-jug, she'd send me one of the leftover purple and white ropes. I gave her my name and address and about a week later, it showed up in my mail box.

I was very surprised that they were willing to send me one of purple and white ropes for free even though I did not buy the tug-a-jug from them directly.

This was several months ago so I don't know if they have any of the old ropes left but if you really want a tug-a-jug, its worth a call.

Best wishes,
Sid


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have (had) the older style with the real rope. My dogs never chewed on the rope. In about 15 minutes, my Labrador had chewed off the bottom of the bottle.


----------

